# Ajimu Najimi vs Luke Skywalker



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 8, 2014)

*Distance: *50m
*Location:* New York
*Knowledge:* None

Speed unequal
No restrictions


Go


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 8, 2014)

Depends on who strikes first.  Aijimi can one shot Luke, Luke can one shot Aj.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 8, 2014)

Luke is like 4 c right? isn't ajimu faster ?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 8, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> Depends on who strikes first.  Aijimi can one shot Luke, Luke can one shot Aj.



Really? i expected more from this match.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 8, 2014)

Ima throw freddie a bone.
Does she have anti-mindrape skills?


> Lucaniel
> This message has been deleted by Othinus. Reason: Non-Contributive Posts


It begins


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ima throw freddie a bone.
> Does she have anti-mindrape skills?
> 
> It begins



Not exactly, but she does have other consciousness in at least 3 different dimensions.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 8, 2014)

Luke's mind rape go across dimensions, y/n ?


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 8, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Not exactly, but she does have other consciousness in at least 3 different dimensions.




She can't really do anything from Zenkichi's/Kumagawa's/Medaka's hearts, at least, nothing that would be able to affect Luke.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Luke's mind rape go across dimensions, y/n ?



yes it does

he can mentally project himself through hyperspace


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 8, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> yes it does
> 
> he can mentally project himself through hyperspace



Luke wins then


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 8, 2014)

That said, does using Medaka Box in the Battledome usually go well? I personally find it hard to imagine a series which would be more troublesome to apply the paradigms of a Vs Thread to than Medaka Box. NisioIsin simply does not write powers very definitely or clearly.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 9, 2014)

He wouldn't be Nisio if he did.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 9, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Luke's mind rape go across dimensions, y/n ?



How many        ?


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 9, 2014)

Troublesome series. Can't they be more like DB? They manipulate energy. That's it. I'm talking about the majority. 

Well anyways, Luke does mind rape her. Only thing holding me back from saying that, was because I was unsure if Aj had mind rape resistance.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 9, 2014)

Regicide said:


> He wouldn't be Nisio if he did.



There is a problem with perspective and symbolism, Niso likes to troll his readers, even native speakers have a hard time reading his works, its absolutely nightmarish to translate into English.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 9, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> There is a problem with perspective and symbolism, Niso likes to troll his readers, even native speakers have a hard time reading his works, its absolutely nightmarish to translate into English.



That was only truly a problem at the Jet Black Wedding, which wasn't that important anyway besides introducing styles.


Also even if Luke can mindfuck her (which i'm still waiting on someone to expand further on), it'll still depend on who gets the first shot.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 9, 2014)

> That was only truly a problem at the Jet Black Wedding, which wasn't that important anyway besides introducing styles.



I'm talking about Niso in general, at least in Medaka box its a manga with visual que's.


----------



## Es (Mar 9, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> That was only truly a problem at the Jet Black Wedding, which wasn't that important anyway besides introducing styles.
> 
> 
> Also even if Luke can mindfuck her (which i'm still waiting on someone to expand further on), it'll still depend on who gets the first shot.



Lukes TP is Galaxy/dimension spanning bro. He can also teleport. He also shrugged off Unithul who was focusing the wills of millions of killiks and Abeloth who is a fucking monster in her own right


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Mar 9, 2014)

Regarding dimensions, off the top of my head he can mentally project himself beyond shadows, into hyperspace, and into the past/future itself via flow walking.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm going to give my first warning under the new system it seems.

Keep this thread on-topic with constructive posts. I will delete any posts that do not fit within the guidelines of the new OBD forum rules. Any further spam posts will be met with a ban.

Remember the rules about constructive posting. Here is a quote from the new rules thread:


> > *1. Post constructively.*
> > Please post constructively and avoid one liners such as 'lol luke skywalker stomps'. The whole point of the section is to have a _discussion_ and _debate_ of who you think would win in a match between two characters; if you're going to post, at least add one extra line of reasoning as to why to back it up.
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 9, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> How many        ?



what the fuck kind of question is this?

it can cross dimensions, there is no "number of dimensions crossed" that doesn't make sense.

also greedo pls go


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 9, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> what the fuck kind of question is this?
> 
> it can cross dimensions, there is no "number of dimensions crossed" that doesn't make sense.
> 
> also greedo pls go



Actually that is a legitimate concern, for example in some verses like Tenchi and Doctor Who there are defenses that can block everything through 11 dimensions, so if you can't go beyond that you can't get past them, but those generally operate on the principle of a hierarchy, so each of those dimensions is a more difficult barrier to cross than the previous one, which might not be the case here.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 9, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> *Distance: *50m
> *Location:* New York
> *Knowledge:* None
> 
> ...



She's fast enough to actually think, let alone do anything?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 9, 2014)

Mike pretty much nailed it.

Also 2 of the dimensions in Medaka Box aren't connected to the present time. The ones inside Zenkichi & Kumagawa were set two years in the past before Ajimu was erased from reality. Luke being able to mindrape through a dimension is fine, but my question is can he do it through multiple dimensions, even those that exist in a different time.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 9, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> She's fast enough to actually think, let alone do anything?



Considering she's stronger than two characters that can move at lightspeed, i doubt speed is really an issue.


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 9, 2014)

Again, I must question the usefulness of having parts of yourself inside Zenkichi/Kumagawa. After Iihiko killed her, her consciousness pretty much left those parts; all that was left was a "recording":


*Spoiler*: __ 











Wouldn't it stand to reason that if Luke killed the original Ajimu by mind-raping her, her other parts would start dying out?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 9, 2014)

Ajimu is also multi dimensional. As strongas EU Luke is, I'd say Ajimu wins.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 9, 2014)

Alucardemi said:


> Again, I must question the usefulness of having parts of yourself inside Zenkichi/Kumagawa. After Iihiko killed her, her consciousness pretty much left those parts; all that was left was a "recording":
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Not exactly.


It's true that when Iihiko killed her she didn't appear in the classrooms, but that's only because of Iihiko's ability in which the damage he inflicts is permanent. Once she was killed she was dead for good. This is confirmed because when Iihiko killed Zenkichi he didn't go to the classroom as well.


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 9, 2014)

Actually, Zenkichi was never killed by Iihiko(unless you're talking about after Medaka was defeated?), he was knocked into a dream(not to mention that there would be no-one to drag him there, with Ajimu dead), and so was Kumagawa. Besides: Medaka, when "killed" by Iihiko, went directly to her classroom(mostly because her mother was there to drag her), so that's not a point you can possibly make.

However, it's true you may possibly argue that it was Iihiko's Skill that had extra-dimensional reach, as it does have reality-warping properties to it.

Yet, I'm not comfortable with that because that's not explicitly told. it's not said that it's because Ajimu was killed by Iihiko that she couldn't appear in  Medaka's classroom -- just that she was dead, and therefore could not appear. I don't think the story gives evidence to either the fact that she couldn't remain there because Iihiko's power reached her, or simply because he killed her.

There's just nothing for me to differentiate one from the other.


----------



## miketastic5 (Mar 9, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Ajimu is also multi dimensional. As strongas EU Luke is, I'd say Ajimu wins.



Well, Luke's mindraping abilities can cross over dimensions, so it's not completely out of the question for him to win.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 9, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Considering she's stronger than two characters that can move at lightspeed, i doubt speed is really an issue.



Starting distance might as well not exist when you're fighting a psychic that's faster than you mentally for starters.

Secondly?  First I've heard of lightspeed medaka box.

Scans?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 9, 2014)

Alucardemi said:


> Actually, Zenkichi was never killed by Iihiko(unless you're talking about after Medaka was defeated?), he was knocked into a dream(not to mention that there would be no-one to drag him there, with Ajimu dead), and so was Kumagawa. Besides: Medaka, when "killed" by Iihiko, went directly to her classroom(mostly because her mother was there to drag her), so that's not a point you can possibly make.



First of all, Zenkichi was killed. The only reason he even came back is because Joutou Kotobuki  used her style (the only thing shown to resist IIhiko's ability) to revive his body 2 days in the past.

Second, not only is the Medaka case irrelevant, but you can actually argue as to whether or not she actually died, and even if she did you said it yourself, her mother could've brought her there.



> However, it's true you may possibly argue that it was Iihiko's Skill that had extra-dimensional reach, as it does have reality-warping properties to it.



Well that's a given. His skill even destroyed his own soul 



> Yet, I'm not comfortable with that because that's not explicitly told. it's not said that it's because Ajimu was killed by Iihiko that she couldn't appear in  Medaka's classroom -- just that she was dead, and therefore could not appear. I don't think the story gives evidence to either the fact that she couldn't remain there because Iihiko's power reached her, or simply because he killed her.



She was killed by Kumagawa and still came back for that very reason. It was even stated that Ajimu could've returned someday once IIhiko was defeated and his power was nullified.



> There's just nothing for me to differentiate one from the other.



Actually there is.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 9, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Starting distance might as well not exist when you're fighting a psychic that's faster than you mentally for starters.
> 
> Secondly?  First I've heard of lightspeed medaka box.
> 
> Scans?



The  i made in the Ajimu vs Hao thread pointed out exactly how much the author tried to hammer down the fact of lightspeed movement in Medaka Box, from character statements, to author narration in which the author even corrected "high speed" into "lightspeed" just to prove the point.


I brought it up again in the Ajimu vs ToAru thread and most of the people accepted it. There's also no denying that Ajimu's attack speed is without a doubt FTL.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Mar 9, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Mike pretty much nailed it.
> 
> Also 2 of the dimensions in Medaka Box aren't connected to the present time. The ones inside Zenkichi & Kumagawa were set two years in the past before Ajimu was erased from reality. Luke being able to mindrape through a dimension is fine, but my question is can he do it through multiple dimensions, even those that exist in a different time.



Freddie I've already answered exactly this on the last page.

Flow walking/going beyond shadows can take care of that.


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 9, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> First of all, Zenkichi was killed. The only reason he even came back is because Joutou Kotobuki used her style (the only thing shown to resist IIhiko's ability) to revive his body 2 days in the past.



Yeah, I thought you may be talking about that, but again, no Ajimu to drag him, so there really is no issue there.

As an aside to what you said about Joutou, though, Contradictory Conjunction is actually able to resist/match/possibly surpass Iihiko's ability, so there's that, too. Not relevant to the thread, though.



Freddie Mercury said:


> Second, not only is the Medaka case irrelevant, but you can actually argue as to whether or not she actually died, and even if she did you said it yourself, her mother could've brought her there.



The manga states that she was basically dead for those moments, but was revived:


*Spoiler*: __ 










So, she died, went to the classroom, then revived.

It's not irrelevant when you're claiming that Zenkichi didn't go to classroom because he died, you cannot claim that when this has happened. And yes, her mother brought her there, but that's also the case for Ajimu and Zenkichi. With Ajimu dead, there was no-one to pull Zenkichi into the classroom.



Freddie Mercury said:


> Well that's a given. His skill even destroyed his own soul



Which was in the same dimension, well, the same location of the attack.

I'm uncomfortable just outright declaring that he's got extra-dimensional attacks from the fact that he killed Ajimu, when the other option is as likely.



Freddie Mercury said:


> She was killed by Kumagawa and still came back for that very reason. It was even stated that Ajimu could've returned someday once IIhiko was defeated and his power was nullified.



She wasn't killed by Kumagawa -- she was sealed by him. Ergo, she was alive, so then, her other counciousnesses should also be alive.

Now, I don't deny that Ajimu probably has some skill to revive herself or something even after death, but that didn't happen in the entire time-span of the manga(more than a decade). And so, Luke would win by knock-out or disabling.  That's what I mean when I said that Nisio's style of prose is not apt for vs.



Freddie Mercury said:


> Actually there is.



I can't see what exactly puts one explanation over the other; please enlighten that issue.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 9, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> The  i made in the Ajimu vs Hao thread pointed out exactly how much the author tried to hammer down the fact of lightspeed movement in Medaka Box, from character statements, to author narration in which the author even corrected "high speed" into "lightspeed" just to prove the point.



The scan where the narrator suggests it should have been enough really.



> I brought it up again in the Ajimu vs ToAru thread and most of the people accepted it. There's also no denying that Ajimu's attack speed is without a doubt FTL.



Didn't read the thread so wouldn't know.

And never denied that.

Still doesn't protect her from a telepathic assault.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 9, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Mike pretty much nailed it.
> 
> Also 2 of the dimensions in Medaka Box aren't connected to the present time. The ones inside Zenkichi & Kumagawa were set two years in the past before Ajimu was erased from reality. Luke being able to mindrape through a dimension is fine, but my question is can he do it through multiple dimensions, even those that exist in a different time.



if he can do it through one dimension he can do it through any.

Unless those dimensions are, as mike said, harder to access or something along those lines than the 'average' dimension.

since you have yet to prove that they are, luke can definitely do so.


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 9, 2014)

Well, at the very least, the instances of LS in Medaka Box are repeatedly mentioned in statements, so even if it was a hyperbole or whatever, it's one the author is very fond of using.

If you want, I can dig the scans for you, Chaos Theory.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 9, 2014)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> Freddie I've already answered exactly this on the last page.
> 
> *Flow walking/going beyond shadows* can take care of that.



Can he do that instantly? Because this basically became a 1-hit battle.


----------



## Ice (Mar 9, 2014)

Doesn't Luke count as a protoganist? And doesn't Ajimu get auto-stomped by any protoganist she fights?


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 9, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Contradictory Conjunction could match Iihiko's ability, but only for a limited time. There was never a chance of it being stronger.



Uh, actually, the whole imperative of the ability is that it was stronger than Iihiko's when used at it's full potential and could kill him if used effectively -- as Nienami pointed out -- Zenkichi would've killed him if his Contradictory Conjunction hit.

It was only able to match Iihiko in the way you're describing, as in matching his power, when used by Yuzuhira, who stated she couldn't use it to it's full potential. For example, Nienami tanked one of Iihiko's reality-warped "weapon" attacks unscratched.

Of course, one can only use styles to their full potential under several requierments, and only Zenkichi fit them all.

Edit: Refer to my next post here, I've removed my rebuttal.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 9, 2014)

Ice said:


> Doesn't Luke count as a protoganist? And doesn't Ajimu get auto-stomped by any protoganist she fights?


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 9, 2014)

Actually, you know what? I'll acccept what you have to say in this case, Freddie.

It seems that I'm being too hypercritical on the basis of open semantics simply because I see room for a discussion of semantics in the manga's vague boundries, and that's not a truly productive discussion at all. So sorry for being so hypercritical(the unrelated case for Contradictory Conjunction is another matter entierly, though).

So in-order for more objective and productive discussions, let's say that Ajimu does have surviving conscious in various friends. Would that truly save the original from mindrape, when they themselves seem like separate parts of her; like her not-equals.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 9, 2014)

Alucardemi said:


> Uh, actually, the whole imperative of the ability is that it was stronger than Iihiko's when used at it's full potential and could kill him if used effectively -- as Nienami pointed out -- Zenkichi would've killed him if his Contradictory Conjunction hit.
> 
> It was only able to match Iihiko in the way you're describing, as in matching his power, when used by Yuzuhira, who stated she couldn't use it to it's full potential. For example, Nienami tanked one of Iihiko's reality-warped "weapon" attacks unscratched.
> 
> Of course, one can only use styles to their full potential under several requierments, and only Zenkichi fit them all.



The only reason it was possible for Zenkichi to get that far is because of his bond with Shiranui, and he still had to take a hit to even get a shot at landing a blow on Iihiko. And since he wasn't originally adept to it his only lasted for a couple minutes.


Contradictory Conjunction by itself is not stronger than Iihiko's Irreversible Destroyer





> Well, the other pages clearly state that she was dead, and then she was revived by the power of her style, so wouldn't that be what her mother's talking about? She wouldn't be able to revive herself with her heart trick if Iihiko destroyed it completely or kept wailing on her till her body wouldn't even be able to be whole.



Yes, i've read those pages as well. Those were just pages of Iihiko claiming she was dead, which really doesn't hold that much weight.





> Yes, because Ajimu wasn't there to pull him inside the classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because you can go to the classroom after you die regardless of who pulls you there. Kumagawa even tried to kill himself & zenkichi so they can go there together.



> That's not the issue we are talking about.
> 
> You're telling me that Ajimu can survive Luke's power because parts of her conscious can exist in these classrooms, I question that because when Iihiko killed her, they dissapeared with her.
> 
> The question is whether or not they dissapeared because of Iihiko's skill, or simply because the original died.




There is no "original", she's omnipresent remember? The reason why she died is simply because Iihiko's ability literally made her deader than dead. Hell her comment to Zenkichi before his fight with Iihiko was the last we saw of her.




> Right, so how can we ascertain the nature of Ajimu's power otherwise in that instance?



It doesn't have anything to do with the nature of her ability, just the fact that it couldn't defend against his ability.

Simple as that




> I'm going by the character's wordings on her being sealed, rather than killed, since I don't know if having your face ripped off would kill Ajimu, considering that even when white-haired and such, she still had extra-ordinary powers and was not reduced fully to Kumagawa's level.
> However, *I already mentioned that she definitely has ways to come back from the dead, so that's the explanation I'd use.*



That's the point. She has ways to come back from the dead which is why Kumagawa had to make sure that she stayed dead. It failed because of the classrooms, which Ajimu used to stay at full power since Bookmaker couldn't affect her at that point of time.

"Sealed" is just the simple way of putting it. She was actually just dead in the present.




> Even after all the other conscious she had inside of Zenkichi and co. died, it was stated that she could come back after Iihiko.



Yup. If she did it would've even boost her stats by alot, but unfortunately she never did so on panel.




> And I'm questioning the usefulness of having parts of you in the hearts of your friends when It doesn't truly seem to help you when your original is killed.
> 
> I don't htink Luke can fully kill her(since she could come back somehow from the dead), but I think he can disable her with mind-rape, and win by knock-out or something.



Again, there is no original when the classrooms are involved. 

By OBD standards if you can't come back within a short timeframe you lose regardless. So if Luke has the ability to actually _kill_ kill her then it's his victory




> What do you mean by this, exactly? I don't quite understand what you're suggesting. Is it that because Kumagawa "killed her", and her conscious in his body still remained? Like I said, that's a debatle issue, due to the nature of what Kumagawa did to her.




Kumagawa killed her. Just couldn't keep her dead since she existed in multiple points of time.



> Besides, her original conscious and her other ones are separate(merely look at the hair colors), would it really help the original Ajimu having those separate conscious if the original was mind-raped?




What? The hair colors doesn't represent what the main body is, it represents the bookmaker seal and the full power Ajimu, both of whom are the same person but in different times.


The only case of copies are the 700,000,000 Not Equals


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm sure all of this talk is confusing as fuck for those who didn't read the series.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 9, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I'm sure all of this talk is confusing as fuck for those who didn't read the series.



incredibly so :33


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 9, 2014)

You can check my previous post on the issue, I think I was just lending myself to being hypercritical on semantical disputes, so I'll drop that point.



Freddie Mercury said:


> The only reason it was possible for Zenkichi to get that far is because of his bond with Shiranui, and he still had to take a hit to even get a shot at landing a blow on Iihiko. And since he wasn't originally adept to it his only lasted for a couple minutes.
> 
> 
> Contradictory Conjunction by itself is not stronger than Iihiko's Irreversible Destroyer



Of course, but I think your misstep lies in saying that "Contradictory Conjunction by it'self" is even a thing.

To use styles, and by that I mean to actually use a style effectively, you need three components:

1) Understanding of your opponent's feelings
2) Superb communication skills
3) To know the true meaning of what styles are and how they should be used

Styles can only truly work when all those three are combined, as Nienami herself said, the reason why Yuzuhira and Joutou lost is because they couldn't understand the feelings of others.

CC without all of it's components isn't able to overpower Iihiko, of course. The styles won't truly be effective if you lack one of the above, as Nienami  said. But with all three, that was something that Zenkichi used to successfully acheive the "win"(because as you know, that's a relative term with Nisio) he desired, which was to trick Iihiko into releasing Shiranui by using an articulated battle-plan, a win which wouldn't be able to acheived if Zenkichi just used CC's automatic win function.

Hence acheiving his "win".

However, if you're going to use CC in a vs-match, you'd have to think of it as a Nisio match, and that can get very complicated, as Nisio matches are more dialogues of feelings than anything, and the way he'd write a match would be different from what you'd usually see.



Freddie Mercury said:


> What? The hair colors doesn't represent what the main body is, it represents the bookmaker seal and the full power Ajimu, both of whom are the same person but in different times



So the contention here is that even if Luke mind-rapes one Ajimu, her omniprescence skill would prevent that from being effective on the present Ajimu?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 9, 2014)

confession:

I'm not even reading this walls of text


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> confession:
> 
> I'm not even reading this walls of text



Good for you 

/Dr. House


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 9, 2014)

> So the contention here is that even if Luke mind-rapes one Ajimu, her omniprescence skill would prevent that from being effective on the present Ajimu?



Yes, that was the main case i was debating until TS pointed out that Luke's powers could affect the past.


The question is how fast can he do it, because once Ajimu fires a shot at him it's game over.


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 9, 2014)

I didn't think that her Classroom skill and her omnipresent thing were tantamount to each other; that never really crossed my mind. I just thought that she inserted fragments into the hearts of friends, rather than actual temporal versions of her existing there.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 9, 2014)

Trust me, if they were fragments then no way in hell would they have been stronger than the Ajimu of the present time


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 9, 2014)

Oh, right. She sent them there during the School Election thing because she was at "full power".

Huh, I guess I was always underestimating her omnipresence skill, it's more legit than I remembered.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 9, 2014)

That's natural. Took me many debates and times re-reading the manga to understand everything myself.


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 9, 2014)

Anyways, since CT was asking the scans, I've compiled the short list for him:









There's a few people that could be scaled as faster besides Ajimu. Iihiko, maybe Tsurubami(stated strongest in Hakoniwa), Shirahiko and CC users to a much higher degree.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 9, 2014)

Lol. Wtf. Luke stomps.


----------



## willyvereb (Mar 9, 2014)

What are Ajimooo's mental feats anyways?
Not like it matters since her having MFTL reactions is pretty damn questionable.
She has an attack that can reach stars quickly.
Which she never seemed to use again so why would anyone have reaction feats against it?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 9, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Took me *many debates and times re-reading the manga to understand everything* myself.


what a colossal waste of time 




> What are Ajimooo's mental feats anyways?


I doubt they are sufficient to resist anything


----------



## willyvereb (Mar 9, 2014)

The problem with mentions of speed of light that they are often synonymous in Japanese with that the character is just really-really fast.
Kind of like how we call something "lightning-quick" or "lightning-fast".
That being said it's of course plausible that such references are truly referring to a character moving as fast as the light.
You just need to use a good deal of scrutiny while reading such claims.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 9, 2014)

willyvereb said:


> What are Ajimooo's mental feats anyways?
> Not like it matters since her having MFTL reactions is pretty damn questionable.
> She has an attack that can reach stars quickly.
> Which she never seemed to use again so why would anyone have reaction feats against it?



Nobody is claiming that she has MFTL reactions.



willyvereb said:


> The problem with mentions of speed of light that they are often synonymous in Japanese with that the character is just really-really fast.
> Kind of like how we call something "lightning-quick" or "lightning-fast".
> That being said it's of course plausible that such references are truly referring to a character moving as fast as the light.
> You just need to use a good deal of scrutiny while reading such claims.



Nah, the author correcting "high speed" into "lightspeed" makes the statement quite clear.


----------



## Nevan (Mar 9, 2014)

Didn't Medaka blitz Ajimu when she tried to suicide 

Any reason she gets the scaling?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 9, 2014)

The ability she used for that suicide traveled Light-years in seconds/minutes.  and it wasn't a blitz she just change the direction of Ajimu's arm...


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 9, 2014)

Nevan said:


> Didn't Medaka blitz Ajimu when she tried to suicide
> 
> Any reason she gets the scaling?



Medaka didn't blitz her, Ajimu just wasn't paying Medaka any attention


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 9, 2014)

I'll post the scans so everyone can decide on that instance for themselves:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KaiserWombat (Mar 9, 2014)

Huh, I was certain that we had already done a Luke Skywalker vs Ajimu thread recently, but a search of the OBD archive turns up nothing: must've been hallucinating


----------



## Ulti (Mar 9, 2014)

You might be thinking of Luke Skywalker vs Othinus, perhaps?


----------



## Ramius (Mar 9, 2014)

Luke should win here. He's faster and can take out Ajimu easily. This is unbalanced


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2014)

Alucardemi said:


> I'll post the scans so everyone can decide on that instance for themselves:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Lightspeed where?


----------



## OS (Mar 9, 2014)

Is this EU or movie luke?


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 10, 2014)

So I was reading this thread and...



willyvereb said:


> The problem with mentions of speed of light that they are often synonymous in Japanese with that the character is just really-really fast.
> Kind of like how we call something "lightning-quick" or "lightning-fast".
> That being said it's of course plausible that such references are truly referring to a character moving as fast as the light.
> You just need to use a good deal of scrutiny while reading such claims.



Finally someone's making some sense.

There's a lot of statements but no feats, and the only feat to my knowledge that comes close to supporting them is the star buster.

In any case, Luke does have a feat that's a few times FTL against Abeloth I think.

Too many walls of text in this thread.


----------



## willyvereb (Mar 10, 2014)

Don't look for anyone. It was me.
I removed that feud between me and Greed.
So if you want to look for those post, you can't.

On the good side of things this thread is open again, for whatever it's worth.
If you still want this LS/FTL thing to discuss about Medaka Box, I won't stop you.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 10, 2014)

We would need the raws to see if it actually says lightspeed or just highspeed.

If it turns out they all say lightspeed, then there is absolutely enough evidence, like 5 different statements worth, to accept it.


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2014)

Lightspeed statements were compiled on the previous page



first one should definitely be considered since the author quite literally corrects himself going from "high speed" to "it's really lightspeed". not seeing the ambiguity there


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 11, 2014)

Alucardemi said:


> I'll post the scans so everyone can decide on that instance for themselves:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




We didn't even see the moment she fired since the "Bang" was a kubo tier white space. Like i said, no blitz happened. It doesn't prove Medaka is FTL, nor does it prove Ajimu is slower than light.


----------

